# I Don't Know



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

I am not sure what I think about this so far.

I request feedback please.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

I like it ;-)


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

I think that it needs a nose and mouth. Other than that, I think that it is perfect. It reminds me of upsadaisy, she was a baby giraffe at our zoo. Great job.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Thank you Leigh Ann and Just.

I will give it a nose and mouth! :biggrin:


----------



## Erilia (Jul 23, 2015)

I like it a lot :biggrin:


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Aww! I really like this in color!!!!


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Wooo, lovely giraffe Susan!


----------



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

woah..this is cool Susan..more please :biggrin: I love staring at this...makes me calm [email protected]@...


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Incredible cheetah! I love it!!



Spoiler



Just kidding... I know it's a hyena


----------



## Erilia (Jul 23, 2015)

Bushcraftonfire said:


> Incredible cheetah! I love it!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:vs_laugh:


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

Bushcraftonfire said:


> Incredible cheetah! I love it!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a baby giraffe.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Thank you so much everyone! If you all appreciate it I guess I also will! :vs-kiss:


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

She is now equipped with a nose.

Today I will consider background.


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

An underground


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Susan this piece is really wonderful. I love the expression also the angle and perspective of the scene with the viewer looking down on the giraffe. The nose made her/him come to life. Before I wasn't too excited about him, but as soon as you finished that nose she came alive. Great Job. Amazing work. Can't wait to see how you do the background.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

@just, gotcha! you're right. :biggrin:
@TerryCurley, thank you, I appreciate your input.

I took the photo many years ago and loved it because I was fortunate enough to get such a great angle and she was so casual just chewing on a cracker.
When I picked up paper and pencil with some success after thirty years one of the first photos that came to mind was this one, I have been dying to tackle the challenges attached to the angle etc...but I knew better than to try it right away, needed some practice. I hope I have done it justice and will probably do her again in a year or two to see if I have improved.


----------



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

the baby giraffe really knows how to flaunt it when the camera is around  it looks more amazing now you 'equipped' the nose..^^..


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

I love her eye and nose...well done


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Wuuuuhu, so pretty!


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Thank you Melody, Leigh Ann and FanKi!


----------

